# First Piranha Tank?



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

I have a rather large fish tank and a guy who can sell me some piranhas, but I don't know which piranhas to put into the tank.

The options I have are 5 2" Red Bellied Piranhas, 5 1" Caribe Piranhas, or a 3/4" Black Piranha. 
I like the look of both Red bellies and Caribe, but I heard caribe have a higher rate of cannibalism at younger ages and I'd rather not spend a lot of money just for them to eat eachother. The Caribe are $15 each and the RBP are $18 each.

Just want some advice/suggestions from experienced piranha keepers on what they think the best option would be







Thanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I've had good luck with raising small piranha, and had no casualties. Just keep them well fed and you should be fine. As a matter if preference, it's up to you. I'd prob get the caribe, but there's nothing wrong with red bellies either.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

From my experience, I would highly recommend the P. cariba. That's not a bad price at all, and you have them available. Most people have to order them online as they aren't nearly as common as P. nattereri. The cannibalism thing isn't that big of a deal, simply keep their stomachs bulging with food. They are an awesome species that is generally less skittish than red bellies and more aggressive.

It basically comes down to your personal preference. If you aren't gonna be bored with a single fish and want to put less effort in, get a Serrasalmus. If you want to have multiple fish living and growing together, I recommend the P. cariba over the P. nattereri.


----------



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

My caribe came in the mail today







decided since they were less common they were worth the investment. Got 7 little 1 inchers swimmin around my tank now. They ate right away surprisingly, making quick work of some feeders I've been breeding. Havent bothered my Jack Dempsey either. Cant wait to watch them grow


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats! You aren't going to want to keep your Jack Dempsey in there, get him a different tank.

How many gallons is it?


----------



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

Id have to measure it and calculate it to be sure, but its either a 60 or 75. Don't remember what the guy I got it from said it was. But figured its large enough to keep them in until they start getting larger. Are you sure he won't be fine with them? I always see piranha tanks with Dempsey, Oscar, or other cichlids in the tank


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

AggyAgathor said:


> Id have to measure it and calculate it to be sure, but its either a 60 or 75. Don't remember what the guy I got it from said it was. But figured its large enough to keep them in until they start getting larger. Are you sure he won't be fine with them? I always see piranha tanks with Dempsey, Oscar, or other cichlids in the tank


It's possible, but not recommended really. Just don't be disappointed if he ends up nipped and/or eaten one day is all. It's kind of the same situation as to people keeping plecos with their piranha shoals. Sometimes they last a day, sometimes they last a year or more before they disappear.


----------

